# Great Quote for Std R33 GTR !



## paulg390 (Dec 13, 2007)

Just thought I'd mention Hagerty as I have just insured my R33 GTR with them. :smokin:

They mainly deal in classics and I insure my other "classics" through them but to add the GTR was less £200 a year - quite a bit less than anyone else :squintdan BTW I'm the wrong side of 40, full NCB etc... and the car needs to be bog standard, and mileage limited to 5k, etc..... but defo worth a call if your car is standard and not your daily driver..


----------



## n boost (Jun 13, 2008)

Is that for a jap import?
Great qoute but didnt think they would cover import gtr's on a classis policy.


----------



## paulg390 (Dec 13, 2007)

n boost said:


> Is that for a jap import?
> Great qoute but didnt think they would cover import gtr's on a classis policy.


Yep its a Jap import although first registered in UK and I'm sure I mentioned that. Good point though... I'll check the policy carefully.


----------



## n boost (Jun 13, 2008)

paulg390 said:


> Yep its a Jap import although first registered in UK and I'm sure I mentioned that. Good point though... I'll check the policy carefully.



I think u better lol! and if they do, let me know!


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

im on classic as well for my 32 .
declared value £25,000 
norwich union

jap import


----------

